# Vegetables and Side Dishes



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)




----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Pumpkin Risotto 

1/2 lb. ground beef
2 Tbsp olive oil
1/2 cup pumpkin, cooked and pureed, or canned
5 cups veggie stock (or beef or chicken)
1/2 tsp. salt
3 Tbsp grated Parmesan cheese
2 cups rice

Heat oil in a large 12" skillet. Cook ground beef and pumpkin. Add rice and toss. Cook for 2 minutes. Add salt. Add stock a little at a time, stirring constantly. Continue cooking rice until done, approximately 23 minutes. Mix in cheese. Can be served as a side dish or main course. Serve with tossed salad, if desired as main course. I got this recipe from a cooking class I took called "Spoil Your Dog".


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Green Bean & Wild Mushroom Casserole (Non-Dairy version)
from White Wave (Silk Soy Milk) Chef Akasha Richmond
Serving Size: 6-8

I like to take classic American favorites like "Green Bean Bake" that are traditionally made with canned cream of mushroom soup and make them healthier by using Silk Soymilk. This casserole is so good that you will want to eat it year round! Sometimes I put the mushroom sauce on top of pasta or a baked potato for an extra yummy topping. - Chef Akasha Richmond 

Ingredients: 
3 tablespoons olive oil or unsalted butter 
2 medium onions, peeled and sliced into thin moons 
1/2-teaspoon sea salt 
8 ounces wild mushrooms (chanterelle, morel or porcini), wiped clean and thinly sliced 
8 ounces fresh shiitake, cremini or button mushrooms, wiped clean and thinly sliced 
3 tablespoons dry sherry 
4 tablespoons unbleached flour 
3 cups Silk Organic Unsweetened Soymilk 
2 tablespoons tamari or soy sauce 
Additional 1-teaspoon kosher salt 
Freshly ground black pepper 
Two 10-ounce bags of frozen cut green beans (preferably organic) thawed or cook 1&1/2 pounds of fresh green beans in salted water for 5 minutes and drain 

Instructions: 
1. Preheat oven to 350Â°F. Lightly oil a 2-quart baking or casserole dish. 

2. Heat 1 tablespoon of the olive oil or butter in a large heavy saucepan, over medium heat. Add the onions, season with 1/2-teaspoon salt and cook the onions until slightly browned and soft, about 10-12 minutes. Remove the onions with a spoon and set aside. 

3. In a small saucepan, heat the Silk Soymilk with the bay leaf to just below the boiling point and set aside. 

4. Heat the remaining 2 tablespoons of olive oil in the large heavy saucepan and then add the mushrooms. Cook the mushrooms over medium high heat, stirring often, until they begin to brown and there is very little liquid, about 5 minutes. Add the dry sherry and cook for about 1 minute or until completely evaporated. 

5. Sift the flour into the mushrooms and cook, stirring with a wooden spoon over medium heat until the flour is browned slightly in color, about 2 minutes. Remove from the heat and let cool for 2 minutes. 

6. Remove the bay leaf and slowly whisk the warm Silk Soymilk into the mushrooms, scraping up any brown bits on the bottom of the pan. Return the saucepan to the heat, bring the sauce to a boil and reduce the heat to a simmer, stirring often and cook for about 8-10 minutes until it reaches the consistency of a thick cream soup. 

7. Stir in the tamari, salt and some freshly ground black pepper to taste. 

8. Add the green beans and 1/2 cup of the onions. Place in the buttered casserole dish, top with remaining onions and bake uncovered for 30-40 minutes. 

My notes: very good!


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Green Bean Salad 

Cook fresh green beans al dente, drain and toss with several
chopped cloves of garlic, lemon juice, salt, pepper and EVOO.

Alternately, add chopped garlic, and sprinkle vinaigrette dressing on top. 

Place on top of fresh lettuce. Sprinkle with feta or blue cheese, if desired. Top with some freshly chopped tomatoes.

Can be set aside for up to 15 minutes before serving.


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

1 can diced or sliced beets
2 Tbl. sugar
2 Tbl. cornstarch
2 Tbl. vinegar

bring beets to a boil in a small pot, in small bowl mix other ingredients together with a whisk, add to beets, reduce heat, boil 1 minute
salt and pepper to taste


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

4-6 potatoes, peeled and sliced thin
1/2 onion, sliced thin

2 Tbl. margerine
2 Tbl. flour
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. pepper
21/2 C. milk
2c. shredded cheese


Boil potatoes til tender, drain, put in 8x8" pan, top with onions.

In saucepan, melt margerine, add flour, salt and pepper, whisk together, add milk, bring to a boil, stirring constanly, boil 1 minute, remove from heat. add cheese, stir til melted. pour over potatoes and onions. Bake 20 minutes at 350 degrees. til bubbly and golden brown.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

9 strips bacon
4 cups chopped cabbage
juice of one lemon
salt and pepper to taste

Fry bacon until golden brown and crisp; remove from skillet and break into small pieces. Add cabbage to hot fat. Reduce heat and cook cabbage for 10 minutes or until tender; tossing constantly. Add lemon juice, salt and pepper. Garnish with bacon.

4-8 servings.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Blackeyed Pea Caviar

2 Cans Blackeyed Peas, Drain One Can, Put The Peas In
A Large Bowl And Add The Following:
Add: 1 Small Diced Onion
1 Diced Tomato 
2 Diced Avacado
1/2 Can Black Olives, Some Cut In Half, Others Left
Whole.
Pour 1 Small Bottle Of Catalina Dressing Over This And
Put In The Refrigerator Till Ice Cold.
A Little Jalapeno Pepper Is Good In This As Well.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Danâs Boracho Beans
(Boracho means drunken)

2 cups dry pinto beans
2 quarts water
1 can Rotel tomatoes
5 cloves garlic, minced
1 large onion, chopped
Â½ lb bacon
6 sprigs cilantro
1 tsp black pepper
salt to taste
1 fresh or canned jalepeno, remove seeds and chop

Boil beans in water with garlic and pepper until tender.
Precook bacon and drain on paper towels. Chop cooked bacon. To beans, add Rotel tomatoes, bacon, cilantro, pepper, seasonings, and onion; cook until onions are tender. Beans can be cooked down to reduce liquid and increase flavor of juice.


----------



## oz in SC (May 13, 2002)

mrs oz here  

This could also be a main dish........which is how we usually eat it. Great for potluck too!

Sausage Rice
2 cups rice, uncooked
2 cans beef consomme
2 cans French Onion Soup
1/2 lb. sausage
1/2 lb. polish sausage
1 medium onion, diced
1 cup diced mushroom
1 medium bell pepper, diced


Brown sausages along with the onion, pepper and mushroom. Drain and put in large casserole dish. Add all other ingredients. Stir. Bake at 375 for 1 hour to 1 hour and 15 minutes.


----------



## oz in SC (May 13, 2002)

mrs oz here  

Squash Casserole

1 lb. yellow squash, sliced
1 tbsp. sugar
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
1 egg
1/2 cup grated sharp Cheddar
1/2 jar chopped pimento
1/2 stick butter
Salt & Pepper to taste

Cook squash until tender. Drain thoroughly. Add butter and mash the squash. Add other ingredients and put into greased 1-1/2 to 2 quart casserole dish. Bake at 350 for 40 minutes.


----------



## Gin64 (May 16, 2007)

1/2 lb. bacon
1 can tomato soup
1/2 cup diced onions
1 cup packed brown sugar
4 cans green beans ( drained)

In a skillet brown bacon and onions. Add the soup and sugar and let simmer for 15 minutes. Put the drained green beans in pan and pour mixture over the beans. Cover with tin foil and bake 1 hour at 350 degrees.

These go good with any meat.


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

3 cups zucchini, sliced, steamed
1 cup whole kernel corn, drained
2 cups tomato sauce
1/2 TBL chili powder
1/4 tsp cayenne (opt)
1/4 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp white vinegar
6 corn tortillas, quartered & fried
1 can (4 oz) green chopped chilies


Preheat oven 350. Mix all together. Spray casserole dish with cooking spray, pour mixture in. Top with grated cheese. Bake about 12-15 minutes until cheese melts. To serve, top with sour cream and sprinkle with chopped green onions.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Posted by: MtnGranny (moved from another thread)
Baked Beans

4 jars (13.2 oz) B&M Brick Oven Baked Beans (if other brand, rinse & drain)
1 (10 oz) pkg breakfast sausage links, fried
Bacon, fried
1 large onion, chopped and fried in sausage grease
1 (15.25 oz) can pineapple chunks in own juice, undrained
4-5 T. brown sugar
2 T. yellow mustard
2 T. ketchup
Salt & pepper
2 tsp. cider vinegar
2 tsp. Worcestershire Sauce
1 Â½ c. Hunts Original or KS Masterpiece Original BBQ sauce
Mix all together and bake in 13x9 at 325Âº for 2 hours.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

This was a new one that got DHs seal of approval:

Okra Pilaf
2 c. okra, thinly sliced
3 slices bacon, diced
1 c. green pepper, chopped
1 c. onion, chopped
1 c. rice, uncooked
2 c. chicken broth
2 t. salt
1 can diced tomatoes, drained (the ones I used had chipotle peppers & really added a great taste with a little extra *zing*)

In large skillet, saute okra and bacon until lightly browned.
Add green peppers & onions; continue cooking until veggies are crisp-tender.
Add rice, chicken broth and salt.
Bring to a boil, stir once, cover, reduce heat and simmer for 15 minutes or until rice is tender & liquid absorbed.
Add tomatoes, heat & fluff with a fork.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

*Grilled Potato Wedges*

6 medium baking potatoes, washed
2 T olive oil or vegetable oil or
Non-stick cooking spray
Seasonings, such as garlic salt, Lawry's seasoning salt or salt and pepper

Pierce each potato several times with a fork. Microwave on HIGH for about 4 minutes or until slightly firm but mostly cooked (you should be able to stick the fork in with some very slight resistance). Be careful not to overcook or the potatoes will fall apart. Cool for several minutes.
Cut each potato in half, and then cut each half into another half. (You should have four wedges from each potato.)
If using oil, pour the oil into a resealable bag. Add potatoes; close the bag and then toss to coat the potatoes thoroughly. Add seasonings and toss again.
If using cooking spray, lay the potatoes out on a pan or plate. Spray each one lightly, then season as desired.
Cook potatoes 4-5 minutes for each side on the grill, or until brown grill marks appear and potatoes are tender. If cooking in an oven, spread foil onto a cookie sheet and lay wedges flat on sheet. Bake 5 minutes, then turn wedges over and bake 5 minutes more or until tender. Enjoy!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

*Country Corn*


6 Green Onions, chopped
3 tablespoons butter
1 package (16 ounces) frozen corn, thawed
2 teaspoons cornstarch
Â½ cup half-and-half cream
Â¼ cup water
Â½ teaspoon salt
Â¼-1/2 teaspoon pepper
1 cup grape or cherry tomatoes, halved


In a large skillet, sautÃ© the onions in butter for 2-3 minutes or until tender. Stir in corn; cover and cook for 4-5 minutes or until heated through.

Meanwhile, in a small bowl, combine the cornstarch, cream, water, salt and pepper until smooth. Stir into corn mixture. Bring to a boil. Cook, uncovered for 2 minutes or until thickened. Stir in tomatoes. Yield: 6 servings.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

*Drop-In Salad*

6 cups fresh broccoli florets
1-Â½ cups cubed cheddar cheese
1 large red apple, cubed
1 cup coarsely chopped pecans or walnuts
1 small red onion, chopped
Â½ cup red sine vinaigrette (try Briannaâs Blush Wine Vinaigrette)
Â½ teaspoon lemon juice

In a large salad bowl, combine the first five ingredients. Combine vinaigrette and lemon juice; drizzle over salad. Toss to coat. Serve immediately. Yield: 8-10 servings.


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

1 can peas, drained 
1 C. chopped bell pepper (any color)
1 C. chopped celery (I use wayyy less because dh isn't a fan of celery)
1/2 C sliced green onion (I have also used regular white or purple onion, could probably use dried minced onion too, just re-hydrate it and reduce the amount some)
2T diced pimento (I leave this out)
1 can green beans, drained
1/4 cup vinegar
1 can corn, drained
1/2 C. sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/4 c canola oil

In lg bowl, combine peas, pepper, celery, onion, pimento, green beans, and corn. In a small bowl, blend remaining ingredients and pur over vegetables. Cover and refrigerate for several hours, or overnight.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

*Black Bean Torte*


Three cups cooked black beans
Â¼ cup chicken stock
One Tablespoon oil
Two cups finely chopped red onion
Two red bell peppers, julienned
Two zucchini, halved and thinly sliced
Two cloves garlic, minced
One-cup corn kernels
One-teaspoon ground cumin
Â¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper
Salt to taste
Six flour tortillas
Two cups salsa
Two cups Monterey Jack cheese

Puree beans and chicken broth in a food processor or blender. Set aside. In a large skillet, heat oil over medium heat, and when hot, add red onion, bell pepper, zucchini, and garlic. SautÃ© vegetables, stirring, until soft, about ten minutes. Add corn, cumin, cayenne pepper, and salt; cook another two or three minutes.

Lightly oil an eight-inch spring form pan. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Place one flour tortilla in bottom of spring form pan. Spread Â½ cup of the bean puree over tortilla; top with one cup of the sautÃ©ed vegetable mixture; spoon 1/3-cup salsa over the vegetables; sprinkle 1/3-cup cheese over salsa. Repeat with remaining ingredients ending with cheese.

Bake for 45 minutes; let stand five minutes before cutting into wedges. Garnish each wedge with a dollop of sour cream and chopped chives or scallions. Serves ten to twelve


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

Baked Eggplant

1 med size eggplant
1 med size onion, diced
1/2 cup heavy cream
1 egg, beaten
3 slices bread, crumbled fine
3 TBS melted butter
1 tsp salt
1 green bell pepper, chopped
1/2 cup ceddar cheese, grated

Cut the pulp out of the eggplant and boil it in slightly salted water with the onion and bell pepper until tender. Drain. Add, cream, egg, crumbled bread, butter, salt and cheese. Mix well. Pour into 1 1/2 qt. casserole. Bake 325 until mixture becomes puffy and is set. Just before removing from oven, sprinkle a layer of grated cheese and bake until melted. serv 6


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Here's a recipe I found in today's newspaper:

EGGPLANT, LA TAVERNETTA STYLE

2 pounds eggplant, the smallest you can find
1/2 cup virgin olive oil
salt and freshly ground pepper
3 cloves garlic, slivered
12 good cherry tomatoes, halved OR a couple of medium-size or plum tomatoes, cored and chopped
1 cup roughly chopped basil leaves

1. Cut eggplant into pieces aout and inch or two long, no more than 1/2" wide. Each piece should have a bit of skin and a bit of flesh. (If eggplant are small, cut them first in long strips, then cut crosswise. If large, you may end up discarding the fleshy seedy center.)
2. Put 1/3 cup oil in a skillet over medium heat. A minute later add eggplant. Cook, stirring occasionally, and seasoning with salt and pepper until very soft, about 20 minutes.
3. Meanwhile, put remaining oil in a small saucepan over medium-low heat. Add garlic and cook until it colors slightly. Add tomatoes and about 2/3 of the basil. Raise heat to medium and cook, stirring occasionally, until mixture is saucy, about 15 minutes. Season with salt and pepper.
4. When both sauce and eggplant are done, combine them. Serve hot, warm, or at roomtemperature, or over pasta, garnished with the remaining basil.
(Yield: 2-4 servings)


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Zucchini Pasta


1 package (7 oz.) Angel Hair Pasta or thin spaghetti

2 small zucchini, sliced thin

2 garlic cloves, minced

3 TBSP olive or vegetable oil

1 can (16 oz.) Spanish style tomatoes (Rotel)

1/4 cup minced fresh parsley

1 teaspoon dried oregano

1/8 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes



Cook pasta according to directions. I like mine al dente.

In a skillet, saute the garlic,and zucchini in oil until zucchini is crisp

but tender. Add the tomatoes,parsley,oregano,and red pepper

flakes. Heat through. Drain the pasta. Top with zucchini mixture. 



I also use this over spaghetti squash, instead of pasta.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Copper Pennies

2 pounds of carrots (I cheat, just use canned carrots and drain them)

1 medium onion

1 medium green pepper

1/2 cup tomato soup

1/4 cup sugar

1/2 cup cooking oil (I like Cannola)

1/3 cup vinegar

1/2 teaspoon dry mustard

1/2 teaspoon salt

1/4 teaspoon pepper

Peel and cut carrots into diagonal slices, make thin slices.Cook in 
boiling salted water just

until they are tender. Do not overcook them. Drain

Slice onions thinly and separate the onion rings. DeSeed the green pepper
and cut the pepper

into very thin rings or strips and add to the drained carrots.

Combine all the remaining ingredients and put in a jar to blend. 
Shake well. Pour over the

veggies and marinate at least 12-24 hours in the refrigerator.
I usually just do these in a

big, glass canning jar. To serve, just lift veggies out of dressing 
and serve in a bowl.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Did this on the grill today. It was a big hit. I used what I had available, and you can obviously add or subtract depending upon availability. Was hoping for some sulfur shelf mushrooms and sent the DD to the woods to look but we used them all up in the spaghetti sauce yesterday.

I used eggplant, zucchini, Acorn squash, and tomatoes.

I peeled and sliced the eggplant and acorn squash, cut everything into bite sized pieces. I salted the eggplant, zucchini, and acorn squash. This gets a lot of the water out of it. 

I put the whole mess on skewers. I also picked fresh basil and oregano, added minced garlic, and mixed the garlic basil and oregano with olive oil and red wine vinegar

I brushed the oil mixture on the veggies and put them over hot coals, periodically brushing more of the olive oil mix on as I was grilling. I grilled until tender. Even the dog liked it.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Hominy Casserole

I always use yellow hominy, it is my favorite. I drain 1 can yellow hominy. I put this in my cast iron skillet and get it lightly browned, cook it with little pieces of bacon for good flavor. Put in casserole dish and add 1 undiluted can cream of chicken soup, 1 (4 0z). can of diced green chilies, and add as much shredded cheese as you want, I usually use about 1/2 cup. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes. Sprinke a little cheese on top lightly before serving.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Pea Salad

16 oz frozen peas
chopped onion
chopped celery
chopped tomato
chopped pickle
about 1/2- 3/4 cup grated chedder
Mix well, add about 1/4 cup mayonnaise, salt pepper garlic to taste.

Sounds real simple, but it is so versatile! if you dont have something, or dont like it, just leave it out or add something else.
If you fix this with the peas frozen, by the time you get where you are going they will be thawed out and perfect. (well, if it takes more than 10 min)


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Creamy Crock pot Ranch Potatoes 

2 pounds small red potatoes, sliced thin
1 8-ounce package cream cheese
1 envelope buttermilk ranch dry salad dressing mix
1 10-1/2 ounce can condensed cream of potato soup

Place potatoes in a 3-1/2 quart crockery cooker. In a small bowl combine cream cheese and salad dressing mix. Stir in soup. Pour over potatoes. Cover; cook on low heat setting for 7 â 9 hours or on high heat setting for 3-1/2 â 4-1/2 hours. Stir to blend before serving. Makes 6 servings.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Green Beans with Feta Cheese 

11/2 lb. fresh green beans, trimmed
1/2 cup red onion slices
1/2 cup Kraft Zesty Italian Dressing
1 pkg. (4 oz.) Crumbled Feta Cheese--- 
---
Toss beans and onions with dressing in large skillet; cover.--- 

Cook on medium heat 10 to 12 min. or until vegetables are crisp-tender, stirring frequently. Remove from heat. Stir in cheese.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Roasted Vegetables*

Butternut squash
Potatoes
Red bell pepper
Yellow bell pepper
Onion
Fresh minced garlic
Fresh rosemary
Salt
Pepper
Olive oil

Coarsely chop vegetables. Chop the potatoes a bit smaller than the other vegetables because they otherwise would need to cook longer than the other vegetables. Dump them all with the garlic in a large casserole dish. Sprinkle with rosemary leaves, and season with salt and pepper to taste. Toss with olive oil to coat vegetables. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes, stir, then increase the temperature to 450 and bake another 15 minutes until the vegetables are tender and slightly crisped on the edges.

I use plenty of garlic, and the whole house smells wonderful. This is a perfect dish for a cool Fall day.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Grilled Squash and Carrots

Cut squashand carrots. (I usually cut in half, lengthwise. Marinade squash (I use yellow and zucchini) and carrots in EVOO and Montreal Steak Seasoning (I may my own with course ground white, black and red pepper, garlic, onion powder, and a little sea salt)

On a hot grill pan (or real grill) start the carrots cooking. Leave cut side down about 5 minutes, then turn 1/4 turn. (This makes the lovely grill marks. Leave down another 5 minutes, then flip. Now add the squash. Turn every thing 1/4 turn in 3 minutes. In 3 more mintues, flip squash. Turn squash final 1/4 in 3 more minutes. After 3 minutes, take it all out and transfer to a platter. Deglaze the pan with a 1/2 cup of white wine. Pour over veggies on platter. Garnish with a little parsley and serve. 

We love this with bbq. It's so delicious. We like the veggies to still be a bit crisp. If you like yours more tender, cut thinner or cook longer.


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

Brussel Sprouts with Walnuts (good)

2 lbs Brussel Sprouts
8 TBL butter
1/4 cup thinly sliced shallots
2 TBL minced garlic
3/4 cup roughly chopped walnuts
2 tsp lemon juice
salt & pepper to taste
1/2 cup finely grated Parmesan

Cook sprouts until crisp-tender about 5 minutes. Drain.

In a large saucepan, melt 6 TBL of butter over med. high heat. Add shallots and garlic, and cook 1 minute. Add the sprouts in 1 layer and cook until golden brown about 5 minutes. Remove from pan. Add remaining 2 TBL of butter and when melted add walnuts and cook, stirring until golden and fragrant, about 2 minutes. Add the lemon juice, salt, pepper and sprouts, stir well to coat and warm through.

Just before serving, sprinkle with the parmesan.


----------



## decolady (Mar 20, 2006)

*Green Shutters Carrots * 
_This recipe was served years ago at The Green Shutters, a family style restaurant in Clayton, GA. The restaurant has long since disappeared, but this recipe remains a favourite. It's easily doubled, tripled, etc. and reheats well._
Serves 4

1 pound carrots, washed, peeled and sliced into 1" segments
1Â½" piece fresh ginger root, sliced
Â½ stick butter (originally called for a whole stick, but we think that is too much)
Â½ cup sugar

Steam carrots with ginger till tender. Drain well and place in baking dish. Melt butter and pour over carrots. Sprinkle with sugar. Place in warm oven (275ÂºF) until sugar dissolves - about 30 minutes.


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

in response to a request for carrot recipe ideas



Kim_NC said:


> *Carrots with Almonds*
> 
> 8 large carrots
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> ...


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

As you can see this would make enough to feed an army. Just for the two of us I usually one good size rutabaga and adjust accordingly.

Rutabaga

15 pounds yellow turnips (rutabagas), peeled and cut into small pieces 
3 large yellow onions, diced 
1/2 pound butter (divided) 
1 1/2 pounds bacon, chopped 
1/2 cup table cream 
3/4 cup maple syrup 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon freshly ground pepper 
2 cloves garlic, crushed 
1 tablespoon sugar 
4 strips bacon per baking dish 

Place turnips into large stockpot with water, bring to a boil. Add sugar. Cook until tender. While turnips are cooking, saute onions in 3 tablespoons butter until translucent. Cook bacon in a saucepan until crisp, drain. Using a ricer, rice all the turnips into another pot. Add onions, bacon, the rest of the butter, cream, maple syrup, garlic, salt and pepper and stir just like mashed potatoes. Put in baking dish and then put 4 strips of bacon across top of dish. Bake for 1 hour at 300 degrees. Guide: When bacon on top is done, ready to serve. Can be frozen in dish for up to 3 months.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Hominy Casserole
I always use yellow hominy, it is my favorite. 1 drained can yellow hominy. I put this in my cast iron skillet and get it lightly browned, cook it with little pieces of bacon for good flavor. Put in casserole dish and add 1 undiluted can cream of chicken soup, 1-- 4 0z. can of diced green chilies, and add as much shredded cheese as you want, I usually use about 1/2 cup. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes. Sprinke a little cheese on top lightly before serving.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Old Fashioned Bread Stuffing

1 1/2 cups chopped onion
1 1/2 cups chopped celery
1/3 cup of butter
Cook/sautee onion and celery in butter until tender.

1/2 pound of hamburger, browned and drained

8 cups dry bread cubes
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp poultry seasoning
1/2 tsp sage
1 egg well beaten

Mix all together and moisten with chicken broth (or water with chicken boullion) until your preferred consistency.


I make this TIMES FOUR------plus I add about 4 pounds of turkey gizzards to it.
I pre-cook the gizzards with S & P and a chopped onion.........and then use this liquid for moistening the stuffing.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Cranberry Sauce

2 Pkgs whole fresh cranberries
2 cups water
1 cup sugar
3/4 cup honey
1/2 tsp to 1 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp ginger
dash or two of red pepper
1 tsp vanilla

Sort through cranberries, discarding icky looking ones and stems. Rinse. Put in large pot with water and all other ingredients, except vanilla. Simmer gently 30 minutes. Add vanilla. Cool and put in glass jars.

We use it like jelly on toast and biscuits as well as with turkey, chicken, and pork.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

CATHYâS BAKED BEANS

1 lb. dried navy beans
1/2 lb. bacon cut into 1â pieces or pork hocks, neck slices, etc.
2 onions, diced
Water
1 C. brown sugar
1 t. salt
1/4 t. pepper
2 C. apple cider or water

Place beans, meat (except bacon) and onion in a 6 quart pressure cooker. Cover with water to about 2 inches from top. Cook at 15 pounds pressure for 30 minutes. Or bring beans, meat (except bacon), onion and enough water to cover by 2 inches to a boil, and then reduce to a simmer for 45 to 60 minutes or until just tender. Drain beans. Remove meat form bones and cut into bite-sized pieces. Stir in sugar, onions, salt, pepper and meat pieces. Add apple cider and additional water to just cover beans. Bake at 350Â°F for 3 to 3Â½ hours or until done.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

ROGERâS BAKED BEANS

1 lb. (2 1/3 C.) dry navy beans or dry Great Northern beans
1/4 lb. bacon or salt pork, coarsely chopped or 1 lb. ham hocks
2 C. barbecue sauce
1/4 C. brown sugar or molasses
1/4 C. salsa, optional
1 C. chopped onion (1 large)
3 slices bacon
1 C. sliced apple or 1 can (8 oz.) pineapple slices, drained

Rinse beans. In a large bowl, combine beans and 8 cups water; cover and let soak overnight in a cool place. (Or, combine in a large Dutch oven. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Simmer for 2 minutes. Remove from heat; cover and let stand for 1 hour.) Drain and rinse beans. Return beans to Dutch oven. Stir in 8 cups fresh water. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Cover and simmer for about 1 hour or till tender, stirring occasionally. Drain beans, reserving liquid. In a 3 quart casserole combine the beans; meat except 3 slices of bacon, 1 cup of the reserved bean liquid, barbecue sauce, brown sugar or molasses and salsa, if desired. Bake, covered, in at 300Â°F oven for 2 hours, stirring occasionally. Stir in chopped onion and top with additional slices of bacon and apple or pineapple slices. Bake about 30 minutes more or to desired consistency. Yield: 12 servings.

Note: If using a ham hock, carefully remove the hock from the bean mixture and chop up the meat. Stir the chopped meat into the bean mixture.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Hot Corn

1 package cream cheese
2 tablespoons butter
1/2 small onioin
jalapeÃ±o (to taste)
garlic (fresh or powder)
salt
pepper
2 cans whole corn, drained OR about 3-4 cups frozen corn

melt butter and cream cheese together
add onion, chopped small
add jalapeÃ±o chopped small (I usually use one large CANNED jalapeÃ±o, fresh will make it real hot) We like it spicey!
garlic, salt, pepper to taste
Mix well and add in corn, heat slowly, and stir often so the cheese doesn't scorch. Serve warm.


----------



## babysteps (Sep 11, 2005)

Confetti Potatoes, Onions and Peppers

My husband wanted "Home Fires" or what he calls "Trash Browns" with our BBQ sandwiches last night, but didn't have enough white potatoes to make a batch. He said, "Why don't we have any potatoes?" I said, "because we have been using ours out of the garden for the last six months and just those few are left." There were a few small sweet potatoes left from the garden too and he decided that he was going to dice them all, add some frozen peppers and some onions. It turned out wonderful! I couldn't tell the difference between the white and the sweet and it was very colorful with the white, peachy/pink, green peppers and onions. We had red pepper frozen, but he didn't know where to look.-that would have added even more color! The pepper and onions added great flavor to everything. The man sure knows how to fry up some potatoes. While eating he dubbed the "Confetti Potatoes". Here is the basic recipe for 4 people. My DH always makes the fried potatoes so I can only approximate what he doses. 

4-5 small white potatoes (I'm sure you could use 2-3 large whites)
4-5 small sweet potatoes (same as above)-I emphasize small because this I think is a great bottom of the barrel (so to speak) recipe. 
1-2 green peppers/red (we freeze ours in halves or strips for easy use in dishes in the winter)
One onion-we like a lot so we use a large union
A little oil

Chop up the potatoes into small cubes no more than 1/4" 
Chop peppers and onions the same
Fry potatoes on med. heat in about 1-2 TBS oil until they begin to get tender.
Add your frozen peppers about 1/2 through the process
Add your onion about 3/4 the way through the process

Yum.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

*Creamy, Cheesy Turnips*

Several Turnips....greens removed, peeled and cut into cubes

A block or bag of shredded sharp cheddar

1/4 cup sour cream

1 cup of heavy whipping cream

salt & pepper


Boil turnips until tender. Drain water but do not smash turnips. Add remaining ingredients and stir. Add more cream if it's too thick. Serve right away. 

***You can smash of whip the turnips if you prefer a mashed potato type product***


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

I got this recipe from a friend of mine, Diane in Pennslyvania, they are so delicious, i double or even triple the recipe, they are even good reheated in microwave the next day.


One large onion, sliced and seperated into rings
1 Tablespoon butter or margarine
1 Tablespoon of flour
1/2 teaspoon salt, or less depending on your taste
1/2 cup milk
1/3 cup shredded cheese

Layer your onion slices in buttered baking dish. In a saucepan melt butter and then add flour making a roux. Add milk and bring to boil and boil for 2 minutes. Remove from heat and add cheese stirring til cheese has melted and its smooth. Pour cheese mixture over onions and bake at 350 degrees for 45 mins to an hour, til onions are tender and cheese is browned some.

This recipe serves 2

I also add black pepper to this for extra flavor not that it is needed 

Enjoy!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Sweet Potato and Apple Salad

This has to be made in advance and sit overnight, so that the raw sweet potatoes can soften and all hte flavors can meld properly
4 cups peeled and grated sweet potatoes RAW
2 tart green apples, peeled, cored and chopped
1/2 cup dried red currants (I used dried cranberries)
1/2 cup pecan pieces
Juice of 1 orange
Juice of 1 lime
2 tablespoons white wine vinegar
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
2 cloves garlic, finely minced
Salt and freshly ground pepper to taste
1/3 cup olive oil

Mix first four ingredients in a bowl. Combine remaining ingredients EXCEPT the olive oil. Whisk together, then add the olive oil in a thin stream, whisking constantly. Pour over the salad. Toss well to combine and refridgerate overnight before serving.

I like nuts so I tend to add a few more. I have never found dried red currants and we really like the dried cranberries. It is definitely a different flavored salad but we all really like it.


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

Refried Beans

2 cups dry Pinto Beans
2 or 3 whole garlic cloves
1 Tbs. salt

1/2 cup lard or bacon grease (we prefer bacon grease)
2 tablespoons chili powder
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper

Put the beans in a deep pot and and cover with cold water. Add the garlic cloves and 1 Tbs. salt. Bring to a boil over medium heat. Cook for 45 minutes to an hour or until beans are soft. Drain beans.

Heat lard or bacon grease in 10-inch skillet over medium heat until hot. Add Pinto Beans; cook, stirring occasionally, 5 minutes. Mash beans; stir in chili powder, cumin, salt and pepper. Add more lard or grease to skillet if necessary; cook and stir until a smooth paste forms, about 5 minutes.


----------



## Deschamps_Farm (Jul 19, 2008)

I like to make this for breakfast for my family, but it's a great side dish too, or for picnics or pot lucks!:bow:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees!
Non stick Cooking spray
1 zucchini - sliced thin
1 yellow squash - sliced thin
tomatoes - any kind enugh to cover bottom of pan when sliced
1 small - medium onion - sliced thin (I like sweet vidalia's :happy
1 cup seasoned breadcrumbs
1-2 cups shredded cheese (anykind) - optional
Dash of salt, pepper & garlic - optional
8 eggs
2 cups milk
Bakes in 30 - 40 minutes depending on how many vegetables you use!
* Cover with foil for first half of baking time as not to get too "Dark"!!

Spray dish
Layer vegetables in bottom of pan, thickest on bottom thinner on top.
If using cheese add now
If using spices add now
Make ingredients level in pan
Beat eggs and milk together well, then pour mixture over vegetables
Sprinkle breadcrumbs evely on top
Add a spritz of cooking spray for good measure!


----------



## cheryl-tx (Jan 3, 2005)

Sauteed Corn

6 cups frozen corn
1/2 cup chopped red bell pepper

Boil together for about 3-4 minutes and drain.

In a large fry pan heat 2 Tablespoons Olive oil, add 2 teaspoons parsley and salt and pepper to taste. Add drained corn and red bell peppers and saute about 5 minutes.


----------



## Bookwyrm (Jun 3, 2009)

*Asparagus Casserole*

Ingredients:
2 to 3 pounds of asparagus, or 18 to 20 ounces frozen asparagus
6 tablespoons butter or margarine
3/4 cup soft bread crumbs
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper, or to taste
2 cups milk
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
3/4 cup grated mild Cheddar cheese
2 ounces drained pimiento, 1/4 cup chopped
Preparation:
Wash asparagus, remove woody part of stalks and cut into 2 1/2-inch pieces. Cook in boiling salted water until just tender. Drain and place in a shallow baking dish or casserole. Melt butter in saucepan. Mix 2 tablespoons of the butter with the soft bread crumbs; set aside for topping casserole later. Blend flour, salt, and pepper into remaining butter in saucepan. Continue cooking and stirring over low heat. Gradually add milk, stirring until thickened. Add Worcestershire sauce, pimiento, and cheese; stir until cheese is melted. Pour sauce over asparagus in casserole; top with buttered crumbs. Bake at 350Â° for 20 minutes.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

CORN TORTILLA AND MIXED BEAN LASAGNA

Start to finish: 1 hour 5 minutes (30 minutes active). Servings: 8

ingredients

1 teaspoon extra-virgin olive oil

2 medium yellow onions, chopped (2 cups)

2 medium bell peppers, cored and chopped

2 tablespoons minced garlic

- 15-ounce can black beans, rinsed and drained

- 15-ounce can pinto beans, rinsed and drained

- 14-ounce can diced tomatoes (with juice)

- 4-ounce can mild or hot chopped green chilies

1 tablespoon chili powder

2 teaspoons ground cumin

1 teaspoon salt

12 white corn tortillas

2 cups grated reduced-fat Monterey Jack cheese

directions

1 Heat the oven to 350 F.

2 Heat oil in a large saucepan. Add the onions, bell peppers and garlic. Saute until the vegetables are soft, 5 to 7 minutes. Stir in both beans, tomatoes, chilies and spices. Heat and set aside.

3 In a 9-by-13-inch baking dish (or other 3-quart shallow baking dish) spread 1/2 cup of bean mixture. Arrange 6 of the tortillas over the bean mixture, overlapping them slightly and having them come about 1 inch up the sides of the dish.

4 Spread half of the remaining bean mixture over the tortillas. Sprinkle with 1 cup of the cheese, then arrange the remaining 6 tortillas on top. Cover with the remaining bean mixture.

5 Coat one side of a piece of foil with cooking spray, then tightly cover the dish. Bake until the lasagna is bubbling and heated through, about 30 minutes. Uncover and top with the remaining cheese. Bake for 5 minutes more, or until the cheeses is melted


----------



## Shawn (Apr 2, 2008)

Just made this again from Jeff Smith's Frugal Gourmet Cooks American cook book for a church potluck dinner last night.

Pumpkin and Onions

Any amount you wish:
Pumpkin
Onion
Butter
Brown Sugar

Peel and slice pumpkin and onion into chunks about the same size. Add butter and Brown sugar to your liking. Back @ 350 degrees for 1 hour. 

Great dish that was all gone at the end of the night. Don't forget the the pumpkin cooks down so you will be left with a smaller about then when you started.

I could have this often for a side dish.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Found this recipe online. It is not hot to the taste, though you can make it hot by adding more horseradish.

1 lb carrots, cut in lengths or 1" cubes (peel if desired)
1 cup mayonaise
1/2 cup horseradish
Salt, pepper, dried onion, garlic to taste
~1/2 cup seasoned breadcrumbs for topping

Boil carrots for 10 minutes. Place in casserole dish.

In a sauce pot, add mayonaise & horseradish, warming only. Add spices as desired. Pour mixture over carrots. Sprinkle with bread crumbs. Bake for 10 minutes.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Pumpkin cake (made with butternut squash-do not substitute)

In a blender, blend 2 cups of baked butternut with 4 eggs, 1/2 cup water, and 1/2 cup oil.

In a cake pan, mix 1 2/3 cup sugar, 2 cups flour, 2 tsp baking powder, 1 tsp baking soda, 1 tsp salt, 1 tsp cinnamon, and 1 1/4 tsp nutmeg. I like to sift the last several ingredients with some of the flour to insure even mixing.

Pour liquids into the dry ingredients, stir well, bake at 350 for about 45 minutes. Frost with cream cheese frosting if desired.

This tastes a lot like carrot cake. It ALSO used up about 1/2 a butternut squash with no complaint from the kids! They do not like squash: they LIKE! this cake!


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

1 8 oz. cream cheese, softened
1 40 oz. can sweet potatoes...or fresh equivalent
1/4 c. packed brown sugar
1/4 tsp. ground cinnamon
1 c. chopped apples
2/3 c. chopped cranberries
1/2 c. flour
1/2 c. oats
1/2 c. brown sugar
1/3 c. butter
1/4 c. chopped pecans

Preheat oven to 350F. Beat cream cheese, potatoes, 1/4 c. brown sugar and cinnamon in large mixing bowl until well blended. Spoon into 1 1/2 quart casserole baking dish, top with apples and cranberries. Stir together flour, oats, and 1/2 c. brown sugar, cut in butter until you have course crumbs, stir in pecans, and sprinkle over fruit. Bake 35-40 minutes...8 servings

There is never any of this dish left.....


----------



## Painted Pony (Dec 12, 2008)

Mashed Sweet Potatoes and Bananas:
2-3 sweet potatoes
1-2 Very Ripe bananas (like you'd use in banana bread)
Brown sugar
Butter 
Milk
Clean and cut up sweet potatoes, boil in water until soft enough to mash. Strain and mash just enough to break up large chunks. Do not mash completely yet. Mash 1-2 bananas and add to potatoes. Mix up small amount of milk, butter and brown sugar (per your taste and preference) and add to potatoes & bananas. Mash all ingredients together and serve. The bananas will make the dish much sweeter than usual so you may need to add brown sugar slowly so it doesn't dominate the dish flavor. I used about 1/4 C brn sugar, 1/4 milk, and about 2-3 TBS butter. 

Bananas do not discolor the dish even if kept as leftovers.


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

My favorite holiday side dish. Kapusta! Which is the Polish word for cabbage. It could also be a main dish and is great as leftovers. Recipe at my blog

http://novitiatehomesteader.blogspot.com/2009/12/kapusta.html

enjoy.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

As requested.
From 5 spices, 50 dishes by ruta kahate

2 cups tightly packed, shredded green cabbage
1 small serrano pepper, minced (optional)
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon sugar
1 tablespoon olive oil
1/2 teaspoon mustard seeds

Mix together the first 5 ingredients. It will be strong tasting at this point.
Heat oil in a small skillet over high heat. When oil shimmers, add the mustard seeds. Cover quickly. They will splatter and pop and smoke. When the seeds stop popping (about 5 seconds), immedietly pour over cabbage and toss. Let sit at least 15 minutes before serving.

It takes a little courage to fry the seeds at first, but it adds a lot of dimension to many dishes.


----------



## dnsnthegrdn (Apr 30, 2010)

3 cups dry pinto beans
9 cups water
1 onion chopped (can be big chunks)
3 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp fresh ground black pepper
1/8 tsp cumin
2-3 cloves of garlic minced or crushed

Add all ingredients to crockpot. Let cook 8 hours. Strain off liquid and set to side. Mash/blend beans, onion, and all, using strained liquid to make desired thickness. Tastes better next day.

This is to easy to make and tastes great. Any extra I freeze in individual serving sizes. To blend I use one of those handheld blenders used for milkshakes and stuff.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

3lbs of red potatoes
1 16oz carton of sour cream
1 stick of butter
1 2 cup package of cheddar cheese
1 jar of real bacon bits
1-2 scallions

Boil the potatoes with skins on until just barley done..slightly mash them..make sure some chunks are left
In a large oven proof bowl or casserole dish.. mix potatoes butter, sour cream and 1/2 of the cheese and 1/2 the bacon bits...smooth out in dish.. top with remaining cheese, and bacon bits.. place in oven at 350 until cheese is melted and bubbly...

Remove and sprinkle with chopped scallions.


----------



## ekjns (May 31, 2002)

It's simple and easy but I just posted it on my blog too if anyone has an abundance of cabbage and wants to try something different!

http://lilsuburbanhomestead.wordpre...at-our-garden-julies-favorite-cabbage-recipe/


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Spiced Pears - Adapted form spice pear recipe found on Yummly.com:

2c water
1 1/2 c honey
1c cider vinegar
2 cinnamon sticks
1 tsp whole cloves
10 bartlett pears

Combine all ingredient except pears in a large stainless steel pot.
Bring to a boil
Reduce heat & simmer for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally

Peel pears. Slice in half lengthwise. Remove core.
Slice pears into wedges.

Place pears in the liquid.
Cover and cook on med high for 30 minutes. If pears float, dunk them frequently & stir to distribute the flavor evenly.

When tender, remove from liquid and serve as a side dish.

OR

To intensify flavor, place pears, with their liquid & cinnamon sticks, in glass jars. Cover and refridgerate. Allow to stand a few days before serving.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Cabbage with White Sauce

This rich side dish from The Old Farmer's Almanac Garden Fresh Cookbook is how I decided to use up the last of the cabbage from the garden this year. It turned out very well. When I got up from the table to refill my water I came back to find the kitten slurping down a strand of cabbage...so she seemed to agree!

1 head cabbage
3 Tablespoons butter
3 Tablespoons flour
3/8 teaspoon salt
pepper, to taste
1 1/2 cups milk
seasoned bread crumbs

Preheat oven to 400. Shred cabbage and put in a greased baking dish. Melt butter in a small sauce pan. Add flour, salt, and pepper and whisk until blended. Add milk gradually and bring to a simmer for 2 minutes, stirring constantly. Pour over cabbage and top generously with seasoned bread crumbs. Bake for 20 minutes.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

Simple grilled Cabbage... only way my kids will eat cabbage!!

Sliced bacon,
1 head of cabbage
Butter
salt and peper to taste.

Cut the cabbage into serving size wedges, Spread a generous amount of butter on one side of the wedge, and sprinkle the salt and pepper onto the butter (this way it draws the seasoning into the cabbage). Then wrap 2-3 long slices of bacon around the wedges and wrap it in Alum. foil. Grill over medium-high heat until soft to the touch ( about 6-10 minutes for each side) Flipping once, Butter side up at first..

Enjoy the soft texture of the cabbage with the crunch of the bacon!!!

Kids love helping fix this.. and love eating it too.. 

Note: fresh Stonehead cabbage seems to get a sweet taste and as of now is our favorite cabbage to grill!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I made this last night and it was really good. A few changes I made were to use lambsquarters instead of spinach (delicious) and double the cumin. Serve with bread or brown rice.

CHICKPEA AND SPINACH STEW

1 cup water
10 ounces baby spinach
2 large garlic cloves, crushed
Kosher salt
Pinch of saffron threads
2 teaspoons sweet paprika
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin
Pinch of ground cloves
Pinch of freshly ground pepper
Two 15-ounce cans chickpeas with their liquid
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
1 small onion, finely chopped
1 large tomatoâpeeled, seeded and coarsely chopped
1/4 cup golden raisins 

Pour the water into a large deep skillet and bring to a boil. Add the spinach leaves and cook over high heat, tossing frequently, until wilted, about 2 minutes. Drain the spinach in a colander, pressing hard on the leaves to extract the liquid. Coarsely chop the spinach.
Using the flat side of a large knife, mash the garlic to a paste with 1/2 teaspoon of salt and the saffron. Transfer the garlic paste to a small bowl. Add the paprika, cumin, cloves and black pepper and mash until combined. Stir in 1/4 cup of the chickpea liquid.
Wipe out the skillet. Add 2 tablespoons of the olive oil to the skillet and heat until shimmering. Add the onion and tomato and cook over moderately high heat, stirring occasionally, until they are softened, about 3 minutes. Add the spiced garlic sauce to the onion and tomato in the skillet and cook for 1 minute.
Add the chickpeas and the remaining liquid to the skillet. Add the raisins and bring to a boil over moderately high heat. Add the spinach, reduce the heat to moderate, and simmer for 15 minutes. Drizzle the remaining 2 tablespoons of olive oil on top, and serve.


----------



## neurochicken (Aug 9, 2011)

We have had grape tomatoes coming out our ears. This is a good way to use them up and they are extremely yummy. (I've found the grape tomatoes work best, but cherry are good too) This is my "recipe" so it's mostly descriptive in nature. Sorry. 

Ingredients: 
Cherry or grape tomatoes (say a 1 to 1 1/2 cup)
Cayenne pepper
Sea salt
Coconut oil (melted) (better than olive oil because higher smoke point, and tastier, IMO)
Feta cheese

Directions: 
Preheat oven to 425.
Spoon 2-3 tablespoonfuls (if you're doing a cup or so of tomatoes) of coconut oil onto an ovensafe glass pan (I use a bread pan). Sprinkle on desired amount of cayenne pepper (remember a little goes a long way!) and sea salt. Mix evenly into the coconut oil. Add tomatoes and give it a good shake until the tomatoes are coated. Place in oven for 10-20 minutes. Give it another good shake in the meantime. You're looking for the tomatoes to start getting shrively and sizzly. 

Serve tomatoes, with plenty of the now-seasoned coconut oil, over feta cheese. It is truly yummy.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

My family calls this brown rice, but people confuse it will actual brown rice. My brother asked a gf of his once, to make brown rice, so she did, using brown rice. He had me explain to her why her brown rice wasn't brown rice.

Mom's Baked Beef Rice

1 cup white rice, uncooked
2 10 oz cans beef broth
1 stick butter or margarine, whole

Place uncooked rice in a 1-1/2 qt baking dish. Pour in both cans of beef broth. Place stick of butter in broth, it doesn't need to be cut up. Bake for 1 hour at 325 degrees, or until all broth is absorbed. Stir before serving.


----------



## warrpath4x4 (Oct 8, 2013)

my kid wont eat apples and store bought apple sauce is so-so, but he devours my apple sauce.

4 apples- peeled, cored and choped
3/4 cup water
just under a quarter cup sugar (recipe called for a 1/4 cup but i cut it back a bit)
1 teaspoon of cinnamon (recipe calls for 1/2 teaspoon but i like more in it)

combine im sauce pan, cook on medium heat for 15-20 minutes. let cool and mash with a potatoe masher. (i leave mine a little more chunky than store bought but you could always use a food processor)

enjoy


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

1 box or bag 16 oz of macaroni or small shell pasta
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can of milk (use soup can)
1 shredded block of cheese 8 oz medium cheddar or Colby

(We keep big bags of shredded cheese frozen, so I use 2 or 3 handfuls)

Boil water high heat, add pasta, stir a few times, drain padta after 6-10 minutes.

Turn heat to medium. Whisk soup and milk in pot to smooth lumps.

Add cheese and whisk til melted. Just takes a few minutes. You can add more milk or cheese depending on your preference. Turn off heat.

Stir in pasta.

Done.

We usually drain a can of corn or Lima beans or both and add it to the mix after the pasta is stirred back in.

Family favorite here. My youngest always wanted to buy the store bought box mix. We did once and he got all teary eyed and asked me to make the real stuff. He said he thought his sister had messed it up, cause it tasted so different. Lol.


----------



## motherhenshow (Apr 7, 2015)

This is a recipe created by my teenage son. He frequently eats it for lunch.
Wash a large zucchini.
Shred finely.
1 C white onion, diced.
Cook on medium high until tender, season with salt and pepper.
Enjoy


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

AWESOME recipe. I always serve it with the lamb steaks I make at Passover.
hubby uses the leftover sauce recipe on sandwiches.

*Asparagus with Mustard Sauce Recipe *
tasteofhome.com

*Ingredients*
2 pounds _fresh asparagus, trimmed_
3 tablespoons _butter, cubed
Salt and pepper to taste_
1 cup _(8 ounces) sour cream_
1/4 cup _Dijon mustard_
2 tablespoons _red wine vinegar_
2 teaspoons _sugar_
1/8 teaspoon _crushed red pepper flakes_
 
*Directions*
Place asparagus in a shallow baking dish; dot with butter. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Cover and bake at 400° for 25-30 minutes or until tender.

In a microwave-safe bowl, combine the remaining ingredients. Cover and microwave on high for 1 to 1-1/4 minutes or until heated through. Serve with asparagus.* 
Yield: *6-8 servings.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

was very surprised that this was as good as it was... lol.
*
Zucchini Casserole *
skinnytaste.come*

Ingredients: *
4 cups grated zucchini, squeezed dry with a towel
1 1/4 cups Bisquick 
1/3 cup minced onion
3 large egg whites, beaten
1 large egg, beaten
1 tbsp olive oil
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese
1 tsp kosher salt and fresh black pepper to taste
1 tsp parsley

*Directions: *
Preheat oven to 350°F. Mix everything together in a bowl. Spray 9 x 13-inch baking dish with cooking spray and pour mixture. Bake until golden brown and a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean, approximately 45 to 50 minutes. Cut into 12 equal pieces.

**Used 4 eggs, cheddar cheese, homemade bisquick, no onion, no parsley. Didn’t have to squeeze dry the zucchini – used 2 med zucchini, 3 small yellow squash


----------

